# I have baby Sunkist orange shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I was told they couldn't breed in anything other than brackish water....WELL I have 3 baby orange shrimps that are replicas of the adult Sunkist/Mandarin/Fanta Soda/Orange Bee/Propinqua shrimps (those are all the names these shrimps are known by) 

I am going to let them all grow up and see if the next generation is orange too.

By the way....there are NO other shrimps but the Orange in this tank, no cherries, no other bees, just the Sunkist Orange as I wanted a tank for them only...now they are breeding.

Noticed a few molts yesterday and the day before, so somebody is looking for a mate/s.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats!! And congrats on the sulawesi babies too!! They must be cute!! 
So the sunkist are just in normal water? What temp etc do u keep your water at? I have 2 sunkist shrimp but no babies yet, tho im not sure if theyre males or females.... 
I like the name fanta soda shrimp lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are in fact very cute...I have now counted 6 of them.
I keep them in PH 7.6 nothing special, just straight out of the tap water, with conditioner in it. No heater, just moss tree and aquasoil substrate.
couple of sponge filters and that's it.

Found a few molts the other day, so guess someone is preparing for some fun  

IT is said these shrimps CANNOT reproduce without brackish water...WELL I have baby orange shrimps and they are NOT Orange cherries as someone else on another board suggested, they have never been exposed to Cherry shrimp in any of the tanks, and I only purchased 7 adults, I still have 7 adults, but now 6 baby orange shrimps too.

I can only say that I am ecstatic that it appears that the Sunkist shrimps can and DO reproduce without brackish water....NO ONE believes me, but that's OK I am used to people telling me I couldn't have done something when in fact I HAVE! 

Time will tell if these F1 generation will produce Orange babies themselves.
I certainly hope so for everyone who has purchased these gorgeous orange shrimps...they are well worth the challenge.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats! Now Im hoping my orange sunkist turn out to be M and F and I get babies like you! hehe


----------

